# The handsome Mr. E! ;)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The scenery is beautiful, but your boys are breathtaking.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow. Beautiful dogs!!!!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs you have there!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful coat on that boy. I just love the father/son picture.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous boys!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mr E is just gorgeous. But that picture of him and his son just makes you say AWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Tuckers-Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

The pictures of Him and his Son is so adorable!!
Such beautiful boys you have!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Boy, that is one gorgeous dog. I bet his son is going to be every bit as beautiful.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your goldens are absolutely glorious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Stunning coat! Love his name. Love his puppy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! They are breathtaking. He looks so regal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. E and his son*

LOVE the picture of Mr. E and his son!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfect photos! and of course the subjects are gorgeous!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys - I have to agree with all your comments!  Eclipse loves puppies, couldn't ask for a better boy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Gorgeous boys!! Looks like hes gonna take after his daddy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! Look at that mane! Beautiful!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He has a beautiful coat! Makes me want to go and brush Brady now.


----------



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you should frame the photo of Eclipse with his son and put it over your mantelpiece!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my! Eclipses' eyes in that 2nd pic.....be still my :heartbeat
And what a delightful on'ry pup!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy! Love, love, LOVE the picture with his baby. He looks like a proud papa.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a beautiful father/son portrait!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hes a beauty!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

what can I say that hasn't been said - they're stunning...absolutely gorgeous dogs. They look so well taken care of!!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful boys!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow. The Clark Gable of Goldens 



SunGold said:


> I love spring! Such a wonderful time of the year for photos!
> 
> Eclipse below, one pictured with his 5 week old son.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's stunning.. the father/son photo is just incredible. Makes me think of the famous "wisdom and promise" photo.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How ever did you get them both to pose so perfectly? Beautiful shot


----------

